

James Cameron reaches the deepest point on Earth - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/123645-james-cameron-reaches-the-deepest-point-on-earth

======
jchung
Why is this not higher rated? An innovative piece of tech which changes the
game and creates a giant leap in human achievement is what we're all about
here.

------
digital_pro
Imagining sitting in that little, cramped sphere 7 miles down is pretty
spooky. Each little noise and bump must cause some chills.

